# Keeping your head high! (Quotes to live by)



## Shelly29

“Your living is determined not so much by what life brings to you as by the attitude you bring to life; not so much by what happens to you as by the way your mind looks at what happens.” -Khalil Gibran-

I find alot of inspiration through quotes that help me get through and really push me to be who I want to be in life and live it to the fullest! What are yours?? Lets hear em!


----------



## Jellybeans

"Today is the first day of the rest of your life." 

"Let go or be dragged." -a friend that was going through a divorce.


----------



## Shianne

Every day is autism awareness day in our house! ~ me

No woman is required to build the world by destroying herself. ~ Rabbi Sofer

Did he say explode?!? I don't wanna explode! ~ Jayne


----------



## Shelly29

I know my heart will never be the same
But I'm telling myself I'll be okay
Even on my weakest days
I get a little bit stronger
_sarah evans-

If you havent seen the video or heard the song from Sarah Evans "a LIttle Bit Stronger" I totally encourage everyone to listen to it.... totally hit the nail on the head and struck a chord with me i started crying because that song was truely what i am going through.... great great lyrics!


----------

